# my best until now



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

here a few pics of my new hammergrip slingshot.

Grain birch with G10 and some red paper micarta.

Fork width is 85mm, gap is 55mm, max band width 30mm.

























And as you see, it fits perfect in my hand.









Bye, Stefan


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Looks great!


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Very nice. I'm planning on building one soon. Is this the TenTon hammer?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Arnisador78,

no it's not the TenTon Hammer.

But it is inspired by Mark Sejan's design.

I made some modifications for advanced ergonomics.

The fork is tilted towards the handle for some more degrees.

And the palm swell is a way different and little bit bigger to minimise undesirable rotation play.

Also the fork width is differnt / smaller.

Stefan


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Nice one way to go


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Very nice


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

:thumbsup:!!!



Rip


----------



## honorary pie (Feb 12, 2015)

heck yeah...


----------



## coveman (Sep 11, 2016)

Very nice and it looks super stable and comfy. Well done!

Στάλθηκε από το S30 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## MedSlinger (Feb 3, 2015)

Very well done !!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Looks great! Nicely done!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Sehr gutt Herr Stefan!!! Very nice!!


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Flatband,
for you just Stefan 
Very kind, thanks!


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice looking slingshot!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

That's a very nice hammer! Good work!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Vielen dank Stefan!

Thank you very much for the credit and I'm happy you picked this design to experiment with. Like your changes. It seems to me you had a clear vision what is your goal and modified what was needed. That's effective deign thinking.

Can you post an image of the banded slingshot? Just to complete the set of images. Thank you in advance.

Mit herzlichen grüßen,

Mark


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Great work!!!


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Tremoside said:


> Vielen dank Stefan!
> 
> Thank you very much for the credit and I'm happy you picked this design to experiment with. Like your changes. It seems to me you had a clear vision what is your goal and modified what was needed. That's effective deign thinking.
> 
> ...


Hi guys,

pics of the banded sling will come soon.

Today was ammo-day.









Maybe tomorrow will band-attachment-day 

Bye, Stefan


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Very odd.. in the best way possible. I like it. Great job man.


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

the core said:


> Tremoside said:
> 
> 
> > Vielen dank Stefan!
> ...


Where can you get the molds?

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

Very very nice !!


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi guys,

ok, today was attachment-day 

Here some pics of my new and banded slingshot.

















Band are tapered 27/18mm TBG 23cm long for a 105cm of draw.

Bye, Stefan


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Steve32 said:


> Where can you get the molds?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


Hi Steve,

it is a fishing mold for sinker leads.

I bought it on ebay.uk.

I is cheap.

I can't recommend it for serious ammo-making.

Maybe try a Lee-buckshot mold.

http://leeprecision.com/000-buckshot-18-mold.html

I think it works better, but it's also more expensive.

Bye, Stefan


----------



## Steve32 (Jul 7, 2011)

the core said:


> Steve32 said:
> 
> 
> > Where can you get the molds?
> ...


Thanks.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Steve32 said:


> the core said:
> 
> 
> > Tremoside said:
> ...


http://www.zeiners.com/doit/slingshotpellet.html


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Great build, I'm normally not a fan of hammer grip but that frame looks fantastic!!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Great build, I'm normally not a fan of hammer grip but that frame looks fantastic!!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

I Love The Birch! Is it Karalein Birch?


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Looks cool


----------



## the core (Jan 13, 2016)

Hi Flatband,

yes, you are right!

Looks nice, and it´s easy to work on.


----------

